# compression x-over slope



## rey759 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello all I've got a set of compression horn midrange drivers and would like to put a bandpass x-over on them,my question is if a 6db slope would be effective or should I go with 12db slope?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

rey759 said:


> Hello all I've got a set of compression horn midrange drivers and would like to put a bandpass x-over on them,my question is if a 6db slope would be effective or should I go with 12db slope?


What drivers are they?

12 db slope is normally preferred, since 6 db is a gentle slope.


----------



## rey759 (Sep 8, 2011)

they are Selenium D250-X


----------

